# ADBA Show Coming Up



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

:clap:There is an ADBA show in New Mexico the 27 th of September. Anyone going??:roll:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

no, but I will be at the ADBA show in Morganton, NC on the 27th!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Meh. UKC show that same weekend in Denton, I think. I'll be at that one.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow!! That must be the best weekend of the year!!!! So many shows all over.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

there is also one in kentucky (adba) sept 13 14. ill be at the NC one. hope to see yall there


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

KT and CT are too far my funds!! But wish ya'll the best of luck!!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dennispits said:


> there is also one in kentucky (adba) sept 13 14. ill be at the NC one. hope to see yall there


We'll be at the NC show sept 27-28. Will you have Hemi with you? I'd really like to meet the father of my soon to be girl!!! We've already picked her name....."Free Calypso" .....we'll probably end up calling her "Caly" though.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah NM is SLIGHTLY too far!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was planning on it but now I don't think so with the move.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

hemi will definatly be there. along with a few others my cali girl might show some conformation. try her out in the adba.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i like free calypso sounds like you like pirates


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dennispits said:


> i like free calypso sounds like you like pirates


ha ha yeah. They have been playing it the last two months on TV every night. Our daughter loves it and we decided Calypso was a unique name.


----------

